# Altercation with neighbour re parking again!!!



## elainem (2 Sep 2011)

Hi! 

A neighbour of mine had his house rented for a long time. There is only one parking space in his drive. When the tenants were there there was always problems with parking but when I asked them to move so I could get into my drive, they were really accommodating and appologetic. 

However, the Landlord has moved back into the property. When he parks his car behind his friends, it juts out into the cul de sac, and I can't swing my car in. When I ask him to try and not park there again and explain the situation he gets really angry. 

Today, when I came home with my two primary age kids, I couldn't get out into my driveway again. When I asked him to move his car, he started shouting and screaming at me, and telling me to f....ing shut. I stood my ground and told him he was just demonstrating his ignorance. I don't want to encounter this again, especially not in front of my kids. I just want to be able to drive into my driveway and park without any problems at the end of a long day. 

I asked the guards for their advice, as though I stood my ground, I felt quite shaken after it. They said they would send up a car, and talk to both of us, but I thought this would inflame the situation with my youngish neighbour. 

Would appreciate people's comments/advice how to handle this.


----------



## bluemac (2 Sep 2011)

having had neighbour issues before the only thing to do is be nice and aviod each other as much as possible it only seems to get worse...  

the only way he wont park there by the sounds is if his car gets a little dint now and again when you squeeze your car though... then its effecting them...

no point blocking his way or speaking about it..


----------



## nuac (2 Sep 2011)

elainem, use some paragraphs pls =  would make it easier to scan thru your post.


----------



## john martin (2 Sep 2011)

Are you in trouble again Elainem? Best to make friends with your neighbour if you can.


----------



## horusd (2 Sep 2011)

Personally I would attempt to have a quiet rational word, and  if that doesn't work, you will  have to involve the police. Just leave it at that.


----------



## hastalavista (3 Sep 2011)

if he is parked on the footpath then he can be ticketed, clamped


----------



## liaconn (5 Sep 2011)

I would let the police talk to you both. That way he might have to listen to you instead of effing and blinding all over the place.


----------



## Complainer (5 Sep 2011)

elainem said:


> However, the Landlord has moved back into the property. When he parks his car behind his friends, it juts out into the cul de sac, and I can't swing my car in.


Do you mean that his is half-in and half-out of the driveway, across the path and jutting into the road? If so, then he is breaking the law by parking on the path - so next time, just call the Gardai. 

Having said that, I've never seen a situation where this impinged on a neighbour - am I missing something?


----------



## onq (5 Sep 2011)

elainem said:


> Hi!
> 
> A neighbour of mine had his house rented for a long time. There is only one parking space in his drive. When the tenants were there there was always problems with parking but when I asked them to move so I could get into my drive, they were really accommodating and appologetic.
> 
> ...



Get the Community Garda to call around and survey the cul-de-sac when his car is parked in it.
Parking in a cul-de-sac - depending on the design - may compromise access for utility vehicles and the emergency services.

I expect the Garda will point out this matter to him as well as give an indication of the fines he can expect on a daily basis if it persists.
The landlord seems to have fallen on hard times and is sharing a house with his tenants - keep your distance and deal with him through the Gardaí.


----------



## orka (6 Sep 2011)

Complainer said:


> Do you mean that his is half-in and half-out of the driveway, across the path and jutting into the road? If so, then he is breaking the law by parking on the path - so next time, just call the Gardai.
> 
> Having said that, I've never seen a situation where this impinged on a neighbour - am I missing something?


There's a cul-de-sac near me where two driveways in the corner are at right-angles to each other and very close - so if a car jutted out of one of the drives it would partially block access into the other one.  This sounds similar.


----------

